# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  سؤال ضرووووووري

## jazze

*مرحبا
عفوا ازا في مجال بدي أعرف شو هي الأوراق المطلوبة للتقديم للديوان الملكي الأردني
مع العلم أني طالبة سنة ثانية في جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية
.
.
.وشو هي الإجراءات الي بعملوها موظفي الديوان قبل ما يعطو هاي المنحة لأي طالب
(يعني بدققو على كشف العلامات الجامعي؟!!!!!!)*

----------


## حسان القضاة

> *مرحبا
> عفوا ازا في مجال بدي أعرف شو هي الأوراق المطلوبة للتقديم للديوان الملكي الأردني
> مع العلم أني طالبة سنة ثانية في جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية
> .
> .
> .وشو هي الإجراءات الي بعملوها موظفي الديوان قبل ما يعطو هاي المنحة لأي طالب
> (يعني بدققو على كشف العلامات الجامعي؟!!!!!!)*


خيتي الديوان الملكي بتوذي معك اثبات طالب وصوره عن شهاده التوجيهي وصوره عن هويتك وعن دفتر العيله وبتكتبي استدعاء طلب منحه دراسيه ومساعده وبتشرحي ظروفك فيها وظروف اهلك فيها مثلا كم دخل ابوك من اخوانك وخواتك بيدرسو كمان وان شاء الله ما بقصر الديوان كل الطلاب الي بيطلبو منح ومساعده من الديوان وبكونو مستحقين بياخذو منح كامله وبعضهم رواتب كمان

تحياتي

----------


## jazze

*اوكي
يعني صار خطأ بطباعة كشف العلامات
كان دكتور بالجامعة منزل العلامة لمادة غلط واكتنشفته بعد ما قدمته  للديوان
فيها مشكلة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> خيتي الديوان الملكي بتوذي معك اثبات طالب وصوره عن شهاده التوجيهي وصوره عن هويتك وعن دفتر العيله وبتكتبي استدعاء طلب منحه دراسيه ومساعده وبتشرحي ظروفك فيها وظروف اهلك فيها مثلا كم دخل ابوك من اخوانك وخواتك بيدرسو كمان وان شاء الله ما بقصر الديوان كل الطلاب الي بيطلبو منح ومساعده من الديوان وبكونو مستحقين بياخذو منح كامله وبعضهم رواتب كمان
> 
> تحياتي


اضافه حسان

صوره للهوية مصدقه

الطلب بكون رساله الى جلالة الملك

كشف علامات توجيهي مصدق

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

ما اله دخل علامات الجامعه اعتقد

----------

